# Unfortunate event....



## Bigg081 (Jan 15, 2019)

Turning a gorgeous piece of Oak crotch....small bowl gouge caught on a knot. Get to go see doctor tomorrow.

Reactions: Sincere 10


----------



## Casey Botts (Jan 15, 2019)

Bummer! This is a good opportunity to shop for wood while you heal. After all, nothing makes a wood turner feel better than a nice crotch piece.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 15, 2019)

Bummer. Hope you are ok.


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 15, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Bummer. Hope you are ok.


 Me too. I’m still fairly young so hopefully I’ll heal quickly! Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 15, 2019)

I think you can turn with that brace on!

Get well!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 15, 2019)

Dang Shane, hope it heals quick and isn't bad! If you need surgery go to anybody except @DKMD !!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 15, 2019)

Tony said:


> Dang Shane, hope it heals quick and isn't bad! If you need surgery go to anybody except @DKMD !!!!!!!!



We can always amputate...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 15, 2019)

DKMD said:


> We can always amputate...


Might want to stay away from the doc- he gets carried away when yall start talking about broken parts.....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 15, 2019)

Bummer.

What exactly happened?


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 15, 2019)

DKMD said:


> We can always amputate...


Don’t need it!


----------



## DKMD (Jan 15, 2019)

Bigg081 said:


> Don’t need it!



You’ve got another one...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 15, 2019)

gman2431 said:


> Bummer.
> 
> What exactly happened?


Bad catch. Honestly could say exactly. Happened quick and then just pain. I took it out on the gouge though.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 15, 2019)

I hate to hear that. Hope it gets better soon buddy!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2019)

Did your hand get stuck and pulled into the lathe?
Hope things go well at the docs....

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 15, 2019)

That's not cool! 

Best wishes for a favorable diagnosis, and speedy recovery.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 15, 2019)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 15, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Did your hand get stuck and pulled into the lathe?
> Hope things go well at the docs....


No sir. My best guess is twisted with tool and bent backwards. Smashed somehow too. I just really don’t know.


----------



## Tony (Jan 15, 2019)

Dude.............


----------



## jasonb (Jan 15, 2019)

Ughhh that's no fun. I've got one of those on right now also.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2019)

jasonb said:


> Ughhh that's no fun. I've got one of those on right now also.





Bigg081 said:


> No sir. My best guess is twisted with tool and bent backwards. Smashed somehow too. I just really don’t know.



Let's hope this doesn't start a trend.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 15, 2019)

jasonb said:


> Ughhh that's no fun. I've got one of those on right now also.



You okay Jason?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 15, 2019)

Well you said you are still kind of young, good thing you are not as old as @Mike1950 .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2019)

Tony said:


> You okay Jason?



Now that we know he didnt lose any nubbies, the real question is....
What does the oak crotch look like?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## jasonb (Jan 15, 2019)

Tony said:


> You okay Jason?


Aside from the mental anguish of not being able to do any woodturning last couple of weeks, I'm fine.

Took the 5yr and 7yr old to the roller rink. I went to brake when some kid fell in front of me, except the rental rollerblades were missing the back brake so I went over backward and ended up breaking off a small piece of bone in my hand. So not too bad, recovery will be quick. 

Hope you have quick recovery as well Shane.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 16, 2019)

jasonb said:


> Ughhh that's no fun. I've got one of those on right now also.


I’ve had this one for a long time. Leftover from wrist surgery in 2008.


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 16, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> Well you said you are still kind of young, good thing you are not as old as @Mike1950 .


You don’t heal at all when your that old! 



ripjack13 said:


> Now that we know he didnt lose any nubbies, the real question is....
> What does the oak crotch look like?


I was making a lidded box. Just started the inside of the top. Not sure if I can salvage the top but the bottom is fine. May be a short box or plain bowl. 
Only good thing about all this is if I’m out for a bit, my blanks have more time to dry. Lol.


----------



## TimR (Jan 16, 2019)

Dang Shane, hope your healing is quick. Seriously though, it would be good to understand what happened, why it caught to avoid repeat. Most common reasons for me have been ...
Tool hanging too far off tool rest
Tool set to cut too high above centerline
Tool approach too "open" 
Tool not sharp enough
Lathe too fast

That being said, crotch can especially be varied in density and grain direction making a catch too easy to happen.
Heal quick man!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 16, 2019)

TimR said:


> Dang Shane, hope your healing is quick. Seriously though, it would be good to understand what happened, why it caught to avoid repeat. Most common reasons for me have been ...
> Tool hanging too far off tool rest
> Tool set to cut too high above centerline
> Tool approach too "open"
> ...


I would say tool too open. Dang bowl gouge is still my worst tool. I wasn't having any issues until BANG...OUCH! That gouge is no longer though. It was my smallest and least used. My bigger gouges probably would have ran through the grain. I want to get better and practice does that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Jan 16, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> Well you said you are still kind of young, good thing you are not as old as @Mike1950 .


Or older than @Mike1950

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 16, 2019)

Get well SOON! Did your arm get sliced open with the tool? Chuck


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 16, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Get well SOON! Did your arm get sliced open with the tool? Chuck


No sir.


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 16, 2019)

UPDATE:
My thumb is not broken. But they are referring me to a hand surgeon for further consultation. All in all,I don’t know how bad it is right now. Sucks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 6


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 16, 2019)

That don't sound good! 

You right handed or left handed?


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 16, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> That don't sound good!
> 
> You right handed or left handed?


I’m right handed. Thank goodness.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 17, 2019)

Dang Shane...didn't see this till today!


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 18, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> Dang Shane...didn't see this till today!


No worries. Sucks a little less today than it did. Lol!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 27, 2019)

Update:
I have done two small turnings and some other tinkering in the shop. Thumb is still pretty dang stiff, weak and a little swollen. Range of motion is getting a bit better and it only hurts when I try to use it a bit past its current limits. 
Unfortunately, since I use the VA for all medical....I still haven't seen the hand surgeon yet. Getting more and more confident that it was/is just a severe sprain and no surgery is required. I know @DKMD would have already operated! I get a sense that he would amputate just for a splinter!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2019)

I think a sprain hurts worse than a break. 
Take care man....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

